
Today we’re launching a new Twitter.com - PanMan
http://twitter.com/ev/status/24518030016
======
sahillavingia
I'm excited to see what their value proposition is with this one, but I for
one won't really be affected - desktop and mobile Twitter clients are where
it's at.

~~~
PanMan
According to their stats most usage is on their normal site, not apps. I
remember this being different when they were smaller (and less mainstream?)

------
jbm
Looks like the iPad version of the site. I thought it worked for the iPad, but
I'm not sure about the web.

